# Motor Swap?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Voltswagen said:


> I'm thinking of swapping my D&D ES-31B for a WarP 9 Impulse.
> What I'm wondering is comparing the WarP 9 to the D&D will my amp draw be less at the same speed?
> Roy


Hi Roy,

At the same vehicle speed? Depends. My guess is that if the vehicle speed (steady, not accelerating) requires medium motor power or lower (say under 15 HP), then you will see about the same amp draw. Even though the motors are different sizes and will have different RPM/torque characteristics, the two will probably be pretty close to the same efficiency at the lower power end of the range. But if the vehicle speed requires higher power, the larger motor will probably be more efficient and draw less amps.

Chances are the larger motor will have a lower RPM and AMP curve vs torque than the smaller motor. Do you have the curves for each? If this is the case, you will experience a difference in how to drive the car. You'll likely alter you gear selection and shifting pattern. 

If the larger motor is more efficient at high loads, you will see a net energy consumption reduction during acceleration, assuming you accel at the same rate. So for equal duty cycles (stops, starts, speeds), the larger motor should lower "average" amp draw and increase your range.

The larger motor should run cooler for equal duty. And motor heat decreases efficiency. Another plus for the big guy. Only minus is increased mass, probably just a percent or two of GVW. 

My take on it.

major


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Major
No, I haven't compared the curves but I suspect that what you suggest is true. And this is what I'm aiming for. Less heat, greater efficency....more range.
Also the 50 lb increase in weight is small.
Thanks - Roy


----------



## mikle51 (Jan 9, 2009)

I doubt it. The Eclipse trans isn't designed to bolt on to a V6, and isn't really strong enough to handle the extra torque. Also, your wiring harness isn't designed to work with the Chrysler motor.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

mikle51
Not sure what thread you are replying to. 
We're discussing an electric motor swap (D&D ES-31B for a Warp9 ). Eclipse? Chrysler? V6?
The D&D Electric motor is currently installed in a 77 Beetle.
I don't think your suggestion applies to this thread.


----------



## MidwestEvvw (Mar 5, 2009)

Voltswagen said:


> I'm thinking of swapping my D&D ES-31B for a WarP 9 Impulse.
> Cloud has the double shaft on sale.
> The WarP 9 is a larger motor and I believe it's 85hp @ 120v. My D&D is 49hp @ 120v.
> I'll have to alter my adaptor to make it fit but the keyway and shaft diameter are the same 1 1/8" so my coupler should swap in.
> ...


I want to modify my 1972 vw to electric,
If you are switching would you sell your motor controller adapter and coupler?


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

I may sell the motor but I want to upgrade to Lithium Batteries first to see the performance. I wouldn't have to sell my controller as it is adjustable from 18v up to 144v. And I would still use the same coupler as the motor shafts are the same width.
I hope to upgrade to Lithiums this summer.


----------

